# Which car? Intermediate SUV or standard SUV



## Neoshoegal

I'm trying to decide which car to hire for our upcoming trip. It's not a Disney one, but it's a road trip for 5 weeks (taking in places like Las Vegas, Yellowstone, Badlands, Rocky Mountains, Grand Canyon, ...).

We've always thought of getting an SUV for the comfort while driving, but now we're having to decide what size.

The intermediate SUV states it's a Ford Escape or similar. I'm worried that the boot size may be too small (we're talking 1 medium suitcases and probably 2 duffel bags and some bits here and there like a back pack, 2 folding chair).
It's just the two of us travelling.

The standard SUV is a Jeep Grand Cherokee or similar. The boot is a bit big bigger, 35 cubic feet vs 31 cubic feet according to the info I can find online on the latest models. But I can't quite imagine how much difference that really makes. However, it costs £230 more for the 5 weeks and obviously the MPG is worse.

The info on the car rental website says that for the intermediate it would fit 2 suitcases, the standard would fit 4.

I think the bigger one might be more comfortable, being able to leave things in the boot and not on the back seat and all... Also, if you want to take a quick nap along the way, you can actually put your seats down completely.
And I would on the one hand like the big a$$ car 

But would it really make a big difference, worth the price difference (bearing in mind this is a very expensive vacation already and £230 plus the higher fuel cost is still a considerable amount of money)?


----------



## disneyholic family

the ford escape is actually pretty big...
a midsize SUV is a nice size vehicle...

and the escape is considered very fuel efficient..

actually, any midsize SUV is going to be more fuel efficient than a full size SUV...


have you been to the ford website? i'm sure there are pictures of it there,,.....

here it is....just went and found it on the ford site...
http://www.ford.com/suvs/escape/

have you driven medium and large SUVs?  i find the mid-size MUCH easier to drive...


----------



## Neoshoegal

Thanks!

One thing I did also notice is that the intermediate SUV never mentions cruise control, whereas the standard does. Now, I'd actually be surprised to get a car like that that doesn't have cruise control, but if it really doesn't when we arrive, we can't blame anyone. And considering the distances we'll be driving, cruise control would be a really nice feature to have. 
I wonder, if we'd phone the local office where we'd be renting if they'd let us know, or would they just look at the spec sheet?


----------



## disneyholic family

Neoshoegal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One thing I did also notice is that the intermediate SUV never mentions cruise control, whereas the standard does. Now, I'd actually be surprised to get a car like that that doesn't have cruise control, but if it really doesn't when we arrive, we can't blame anyone. And considering the distances we'll be driving, cruise control would be a really nice feature to have.
> I wonder, if we'd phone the local office where we'd be renting if they'd let us know, or would they just look at the spec sheet?



in my experience, cruise control is only on the upper end versions of each model car..
so for example, there might well be an escape version that has cruise control, but it's also quite possible that the more basic versions don't include it...and for sure the version of the car offered for rent is the more basic version..

if cruise control is important to you, then go with the standard SUV, where it seems to be guaranteed...


----------



## poggs

Ive rented both several times.  THe mid size SUV has invariably been a long wheel base V6 Toyota RAV 4.  This has always had cruise control and been plenty big enough for us all.  Only rented a full size suv before there was a mid size suv category and last year when we used the hertz 'expedia bug'  The full size tends to a fair bit more expensive and really not that much bigger.  Really depends on what sort of price you get for them.  If you elect to stick with the mid size, I know it will be fine for just the 2 of you.  Its still a big car!


----------



## janiebubble

we had a Ford Escape this Easter ... took 2 large suitcases and 2 sets of hand luggage with no trouble at all


----------

